# Can you post pix of your barns-I cant find when I search



## Basketmiss (Feb 26, 2009)

We are wanting ideas for a new barn, I know you all have all difffernt kinds of barns so thought this the place to ask..

Thanks


----------



## Laura Leopard (Feb 26, 2009)

My barn is very simple, but works well for my three geldings. I only use my stalls for feeding and during show season. Otherwise they have full access to the run in. It is set on a drylot. The pics are of it brand new. It's a little more weathered now, but still just a great!

Laura


----------



## Ashley (Feb 26, 2009)

This was when we first moved in. I have changed it a bit since.


----------



## Mona (Feb 26, 2009)

We put this one up in the Fall of 2007. *Our New Barn*


----------



## Devon (Feb 26, 2009)

Mona said:


> We put this one up in the Fall of 2007. *Our New Barn*


I love your barn So much!


----------



## barnbum (Feb 26, 2009)

I love my barn.


----------



## Mona (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Devon!


----------



## jayne (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is mine....I have two 12x12 stalls, and three that are 8x12. I have two 12x12 areas (and the aisle) that are concreted; one for hay storage and one for the work bench, grain cans, bedding, wheelbarrows and other stuff.


----------



## jleonard (Feb 26, 2009)

It is so much fun to look at everyone's barns! They all have their own personalities.

Laura, I really like yours. We have been wanting to add on to our barn, but I'm thinking it may be cheaper to just build something small off to the side. I was thinking a pre-fabricated shed and adding stalls, but this is a great idea! We really want to add a run in too, so this would be perfect.

Mona- I love your stalls, they are perfect





Here are a few pics of my barn. I wish it was bigger, but I love it. This is how you make 4 stall into a 7! Unfortunately there is no way I'm going to fit the eigth horse in there, hence the planned addition into which the minis and my smallest pony will move.






The mini stalls






Not the best pic, but you can kind of see he big horse stalls...






There is now a stall that spans the back of the aisle way, these are older pics. There are the two 6'x12' mini stalls, four 12'x12' big horse stalls, and the one across the aisle that is 12'x9' (I think).


----------



## rubymtminis (Feb 27, 2009)

Laura Leopard said:


> My barn is very simple, but works well for my three geldings. I only use my stalls for feeding and during show season. Otherwise they have full access to the run in. It is set on a drylot. The pics are of it brand new. It's a little more weathered now, but still just a great!
> Laura


Laura, what size is your carport, and the gates and stalls. That is exactly what we were thinking of doing. You all sure did a beautiful job! Thanks


----------



## Laura Leopard (Feb 27, 2009)

My carport is 18 feet by 22 if I remember correctly. I may be a little off, but it's a close estimate. I actually put in up in the corner of my fence so that helps with keeping them in on one side. The big gates are 10 feet. I have two on the barn. One closes off the hay area and the other closes off the barn if I need to keep them in the run in area. I started off with two horses so I only built two stalls. Now I have three horses so if I need to confine them I put two in the stalls and one in the run in and shut the gate. The set up works really well.

Laura


----------



## Sterling (Feb 27, 2009)

I love everyones ideas and barn set ups. Mona and those of you with stalls where the boards are set vertical...do you use some type of U-channel to set the boards in as opposed to hammering them all in? Also, Mona....I love your stalls. What type footing are you using for your wood floors? Is it easy to clean and does all the debris along with pee and manure go down thru the slits in the flooring?


----------



## Mona (Feb 27, 2009)

Sterling said:


> I love everyones ideas and barn set ups. Mona and those of you with stalls where the boards are set vertical...do you use some type of U-channel to set the boards in as opposed to hammering them all in? Also, Mona....I love your stalls. What type footing are you using for your wood floors? Is it easy to clean and does all the debris along with pee and manure go down thru the slits in the flooring?


Cheyenne, the boards in my stalls all run horizontally. What we did was just made our own type of U channel by running a small piece of wood (actually 2 pieces with a small space between) up the post, and placing the boards between them. As for the footing in the stalls, all I do is bed it down with a deep layer of straw. I had the same type floor in my old barn, and never had a problem with poor footing in the stalls at all. That is one of the reasons I like the "rough" lumber, is the texture as it doe offer a bit of traction. The floor is "raised" so there is about 6" air space between the floor and the ground, and yes, the pee does go through the cracks...another reason I like it. I do not stall my horses year round. I use the barn mainly for foaling season, so the rest of the year the straw is cleaned out of the stalls so it gets a thorough airing out.


----------



## Connie P (Feb 27, 2009)

I love everyones barns! I really LOVE to look at barns.


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

I really like everyones barns, Ill post some pictures of my barn tommorow its pretty simple, we have a 4' aisle with two 8' by 12' stalls all togethor its 12' by 20'


----------



## Sterling (Feb 27, 2009)

Mona said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > I love everyones ideas and barn set ups. Mona and those of you with stalls where the boards are set vertical...do you use some type of U-channel to set the boards in as opposed to hammering them all in? Also, Mona....I love your stalls. What type footing are you using for your wood floors? Is it easy to clean and does all the debris along with pee and manure go down thru the slits in the flooring?
> ...


Mona



...yes...horizontal is what I meant! Sorry!






That's a great idea about the U channel!!! And the floor as well. Thank you for that info. My boys don't come in on a regular basis either...only in inclement weather. So many great ideas...I love these threads!!


----------



## Dona (Feb 28, 2009)

I went a little different route & didn't put "permanent" stalls in my new "old" bank barn. I wanted to be flexible & be able to change the stalls around when needed.....so decided to use gate panels. I like the open'ness of the barn & the fact that I can change the stalls & make them bigger or smaller if needed. Right now, all the Miniature stalls are 8' x 12'. Lots more room than they used to have. The front's of their stalls are pointed, as I used 8' panels on the rear of the stalls....and I used (2) 4' panels on the front (one is a walk thru gate). Hooked together, they are a bit longer than 8'...so I just angled them to a point so the front of the stall is no wider than the rear.










The stall on the west end of the barn has been getting wet with all the rain....so it's empty right now & we made a stall for Button in the middle of the barn on one end.




Then I have my POA gelding in a 12' x 16' stall on the other end.




Hard to explain....but it works out really well.

This is an area next to one of the big doors that I plan on weaning babies in....it has access to a small paddock (50 x 50).

Right now, we have our new Pyr puppy in it.


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 28, 2009)

Everyones barns are really cool. Makes me want more than one!! Thanks for sharing, I just love barns...


----------



## tnovak (Feb 28, 2009)

Not the barn I wanted, but it works.....only have 2 stalls, for my 2 minis.....I know the husband deceived me so there would only be 2 horses!


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 28, 2009)

Dona, Your barn looks a lot smaller on the outside, I dint know it could fit so many horses


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 28, 2009)

tnovak,I really like your barn! The doors are really cute,i like the do it yourself barns




. Your husband did a great job



.


----------



## Dona (Mar 1, 2009)

Arab Luver 4 Life said:


> Dona, Your barn looks a lot smaller on the outside, I dint know it could fit so many horses



Our barn is 40 x 60......lower & upper. I haven't gotten all the stalls put up on the south side yet (side that Apache is on)

When done.....I'll have (9) 8 x 12 minis stalls.....a 12 x 12 weaning stall, and a 12 x 16 big horse stall....as well as a 20 x 16 tack area. We put in tons of lighting....so it's very well lit. Upstairs is where we keep the straw & hay & other supplies....trailer, bedding, tractor, etc. Also have 3 separate pastures. A big one off the east door (maybe 2 acres?) and smaller one off the west door (approx. 3/4 acre) and a small one off the south door (50' x 50'). There is a lot of flexibility in this arrangement. I can put Button (our dwarf) in the small paddock, and also use that to wean babies, or put mothers & newborns for the first few days. My very gentle POA is out with my mares in the big pasture right now, and Apache (my stallion) is in the other pasture on the other side of the barn. Once the mares foal....I'll put Apache in with his mares so he can re-breed, and will move Cherokee (my POA) to the other side of the barn. He won't be happy by himself tho......he craves company.



I may put our new Pyr puppy out with him....we'll see.

Here is a photo of the outside of the barn when we were putting in water & didn't have the fence up yet.







And here is a photo of the same barn over 125 years ago!




I just love this old barn........it was built with HUGE 1 foot hand-hewn beams that are held together with wooden pegs. It's just beautiful on the inside, and the wood still looks almost new!


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

Dona, I really like your set up that you have, the stall arangements are genious


----------



## Dona (Mar 1, 2009)

Arab Luver 4 Life said:


> Dona, I really like your set up that you have, the stall arangements are genious


Thank you! I wanted to be able to change the size of my stalls if needed. If I downsize to just a few horses, then I can make their stall areas bigger. If I need more stalls....I can make them smaller. Lots of different arrangements I can do.


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Jill can you post your barn and shelter set up too...

Anyone else want to show your barns, I would love to see more..

Thanks

Missy


----------



## maplegum (Mar 5, 2009)

I love my barn and stable. Much smaller versions than most of the ones posted already, but great for Bailey and Willow.

The stable. Fully insulated, power, washable as it's painted with marine grade paint inside, padded floor also lined with stable matting.






They actually do 'snuggle' up together inside the stable too.










This is the hay barn. It was copied from the barn in the Charlottes Web movie which was filmed in my area. My husband hand made all of the shingles. Love my hay barn~


----------



## countrycharm (Mar 5, 2009)

maplegum said:


>


ok that is just the cutest dang thing EVER!!!!





I love all your barns i always wanted an american style barn so cool we have 2 bays and 3 bays here not very excititng lol just a square, i have 4 stables in a L shape with all my stuff left in the l space



i havnt taken any piccies of mine we are moving soon and i have a blank canvas to work with OMG i have chnaged my mind about ten times so this post is great!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's the new mare barn we put up this past summer/fall.. It will have 13 total stalls that are 6w X 8L, every two having a removable divider to make a total of 5- 8 X 12 foaling stalls.. Don't have any pictures of it since these but we have it pretty much done, just need to put in 2 more stalls but the ground started freezing before we could get the holes dug.. Saved a lot of money by just building it ourselves, gave my dad and grandpa a project to keep them busy



Total size is 54' long by 24 wide (interior) with an added 8' lean to..

Total view:






The part to the right enclosed with the window is the office which is 8' wide by 19' long (I think) and has access into the barn.. This winter my dad and I got to talking and think we've decided to pull the metal off the area on the left and enclose the lean to like we did for the office to give us more storage area.. I had thought about putting in a concrete slab there for washing, clipping etc, but decided against that, and I think the added storage area there for hay, our cart, etc. would be more beneficial










Also added a small window on the inside wall of the office to overlook the two stalls that share that wall which I plan on making the main foaling stall when babies start arriving.. One of the things that I really wanted that way I can look in on the mare without disturbing her and also a way to pass back materials/towels etc without having to leave the mare/foal..

End of the barn where horses are brought in/out:






Bigger door at the side on other end for unloading hay, shavings etc. (since picture it's been covered with green metal to match the other doors



)






Looking in from interior office door, this is two stalls opened together, so the size of our foaling stall.. We put together the two under the observation window the other night and moved our lil Sweet Tart (33") in there as she's making the most progress and the stall makes her look sooo tiny! Definitely plenty of room for her to roll, foal out and accommodate a mare and growing foal!






Looking down the 7 stall side:






Divider:






As for other barns, Sky and Buster share a split lean to with adjacent pastures, and then we have a smaller 24 X 24 barn that has 3 big horse stalls and 3 mini stalls


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 5, 2009)

Lucky C,great pics,could you tell me approx. how tall the wood is in your dividers? Do you know the thickness of the wood?


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Mar 5, 2009)

My little barn is still not painted and doesn't have the little roof extension on it yet, but it is 8x24 and will have three little stalls with split doors. Right now the dividers aren't in it so it is all a run-in. I look forward to finishing it as soon as the weather is better.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 5, 2009)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> Lucky C,great pics,could you tell me approx. how tall the wood is in your dividers? Do you know the thickness of the wood?


The solid part at the bottom is 2' of 5/8" OSB board and then it's trimmed with 2 x 4"s, believe the total height (including how much space off the floor they hang as we did not set the dividers on the floor) is around 3', then I believe the fencing + 2 X 4's is another 3-4'.. They're working out great, especially with the moody mares right now, have had them kick at the dividers and not leave one mark.. Have found that the green fencing we used for the top is stretching now that they're rubbing on it, so will probably have to re-stretch/hold to tighten them back up or find something else, but want them to be able to see each other and open enough to let the air circulate..


----------



## tnovak (Mar 5, 2009)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> tnovak,I really like your barn! The doors are really cute,i like the do it yourself barns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! It was supposed to be bigger, and look like a real barn, not a garage! I STILL want 2 more stalls, as was the original plan, and I want to roof higher, which was also the original plan. The doors were recycled from a very old gentleman friend down the road.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 5, 2009)

Lots of great ideas



.


----------

